# possibly swallowed a stone



## 4hope (Nov 20, 2012)

So on Monday my one year old kept picking up the stone chips in the garden and she was spitting them back out into her hand later on my husband thought she swallowed one but she didn't cough or choke and was fine in herself. However I'm not sure if it's teething or if it's the stone chip but since Wednesday she has been up through the night quite a bit and off her food a bit but she is fine during the day. I don't think she swallowed a stone as they are a bit big and I would struggle to swallow one. What should I look out for?


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

It's usually a concern if they start dribbling, have trouble breathing or get abdominal pain but the only way your going to actually know is if you go to A&E in afraid, it's really difficult for me to advise you on here as I can't actually assess them for myself but if your concerned then go to A&E Hun 

Nic
Xx


----------



## 4hope (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks nic managed to check in her mouth today and she is cutting another molar plus more. I also gave her pineapple juice and her bowels are fine. This teething malarkey is hard work xx
Hope you are enjoying ur little bundle of joy xc


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

I am indeed thank you 

Nic
Xx


----------

